

Virool (YC S12) Brings Viral Video Views to the Cash Carrying Masses - adebelov
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/15/virool-brings-viral-video-views-to-the-cash-carrying-masses/

======
thesash
As long as the content is authentic and high quality it seems like a win for
marketers, publishers, and consumers. However, if the videos end up just being
straight up commercials that the user has to sit through it's going super
annoying. Is Virool vetting the quality of the content? What prevents
marketers from just using commercials?

Concerns aside, I love the idea. Organic content distribution is super hard.
For every video that goes viral, hundreds of thousands of videos of similar
quality flop. Even ad agencies struggle with getting distribution for content,
so this seems like a really useful tool that I would have loved to have had
when I was working in the interactive agency world.

------
djenryte
Wow, tried this out on a noodle pulling video I filmed in 2006 that went semi-
viral over time ( <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rfu1ZHiMP8> ). In 3 mins,
my campaign had 258 impressions and 112 views for a conversion rate of 43.41%.
Exhausted my bid/cost per day at 12 cents/$10 a day using the coupon.

------
salman89
Can someone describe better (than pando) how this is different than a
traditional video advertising platform?

If I am reading correctly, Virool is trying to tie into existing, engaged user
bases and publishing there? Are there any requirements for becoming a
publisher?

~~~
adebelov
simply put. We don't do pre-rolls (traditional online video advertising).

Instead, we do in-app video advertising on Facebook and Mobile. So next time
you play Farmville, you might see our videos when the game loads, in-between
levels or in exchange for virtual currency.

------
kposehn
Hot damn.

I love the in-context video ads instead of pre-rolls, so this could be a great
solution for our needs.

~~~
vgurgov
Exactly. Pre-rolls and banners suck (since they are coming from traditional
newspapers/web page/TV era), so we are building video ad network for
developers so they can plug to our APIs and grab our videos to place them in
their APPs(streams etc), facebook apps, mobile etc the way they want it.

You can check our API here: <http://www.virool.com/blog/index.php/developers/>

------
vgurgov
Thanks for upvotes! Here is HN special - use coupon code 'pando2012' for $50
credit. Good for the first 50 claims.

~~~
rdudekul
Thanks! The coupon code worked.

------
anigbrowl
How would you handle the case of longer videos, eg musicians who want to
promote a new track?

------
rdudekul
Great service! One of the easiest to signup and start. I started using it just
today. Be careful with keywords and locations, or else your entire $10
campaign will take only a few minutes to exhaust.

~~~
vgurgov
Be careful with your targeting and keywords - since many publishers use our
real-time API they can deliver your campaigns very quickly. Shoot me email and
I can look into your account and give you some tips and $10 credit.

~~~
arbuge
We exhausted our $50 credit in minutes so probably doing something wrong - any
tips appreciated :)

Very cool idea by the way! Congrats on the traction...

------
SteliE
Virool is freaking AWESOME! Use it if you have a video and want your target
audience to see it asap :)

------
Thun
As an investor we are proud to be partnering with the Virool Team.

We tested out the product extensively and were about to get 5,364 views, 29
likes, and 10 comments. Check these guys out!

